# High Bum?



## CLaPorte432

At 5, he's more the likely done growing. He may fill out more, he may not.but he will probably always be butt high. 

From what I understand, you actually don't want an uphill horse for jumping.

As for the clicking hocks, talk to your vet. I'd get a soundness exam before starting jumping. But 5 is plenty old to start a horse on ground poles and popping over X rails.


----------



## stevenson

He could still grow at age 5. Not alot but some. Depends on the horse. 
I agree popping/clicking noise in hocks should be checked by a Vet


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

CLaPorte432 said:


> From what I understand, you actually don't want an uphill horse for jumping.


You mean you don't want a _downhill_ horse for jumping, right? A downhill horse is going to have a harder time getting its front end off the ground because it has a longer way to go and its back isn't level, so it takes more muscle to pull that front end up. An uphill horse (withers higher than butt) is ideal because their back is slanted up, making it easier and requiring less work for them to get their front end off the ground. 

OP- At five, he should be fine to start teaching to jump. His bones have mostly fused (which is why he's pretty much quit growing), so you won't be doing any premature damage to them.


----------



## CLaPorte432

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You mean you don't want a _downhill_ horse for jumping, right? A downhill horse is going to have a harder time getting its front end off the ground because it has a longer way to go and its back isn't level, so it takes more muscle to pull that front end up. An uphill horse (withers higher than butt) is ideal because their back is slanted up, making it easier and requiring less work for them to get their front end off the ground.
> 
> OP- At five, he should be fine to start teaching to jump. His bones have mostly fused (which is why he's pretty much quit growing), so you won't be doing any premature damage to them.


For some reason I was thinking you want a slightly downhill horse for jumping, and an uphill built horse for dressage. :?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Uphill is good for any of the English disciplines. Downhill generally isn't (for the reasons I stated). Downhill is considered good for speed events, like barrels, or working cattle, though, where a horse needs to get down and turn quickly, which it can do well with the front end being closer to the ground.


----------



## Britt

He could still grow. My gelding filled out a LOT and grew a few centimeters between his fifth and sixth years.


----------



## equestrianforever

Britt said:


> He could still grow. My gelding filled out a LOT and grew a few centimeters between his fifth and sixth years.


Oh okay . yeah thats what my instructor said to me. She said one of her horses grew until like seven :shock:

i really hope he will grow and even out


----------



## Chiilaa

Being uphill is actually just as important for jumping as it is for dressage, for the exact same reasons. You want a horse that will find it easier to bring his hind end under himself to launch well over a jump. A downhill horse will find this more difficult than an uphill horse. Having said that though, a downhill horse can still jump well, they are just usually using more energy to do it, and will probably max out a fair bit lower than an uphill horse, but this might be a lot higher than the average rider will ever jump.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

At the point he is now I'd say he'd never be uphill, but if he is one of those that grows until age 7 like my boy, he could be closer to being even. My gelding is butt-high but still is decent looking in his conformation. But let me tell you, he can't jump to save his life. Some horses take more naturally to it, but I'm sure conformation has a lot to do with it. But I don't have any particular interest in jumping so for me it isn't much of a loss. Your horse could jump as long as he is sound, but the chances of you making the big leagues isn't in your favor.


----------



## equestrianforever

oh okay thanks.
I don't want to be super competittive in jumping, just some 4h shows or fun shows like that. As long as i can jump him for fun ill be happy


----------

